
Covid-19 Broke the Economy. What If We Don’t Fix It? - perfunctory
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/qj4ka5/covid-19-broke-the-economy-what-if-we-dont-fix-it
======
jaclaz
Maybe the English link is better:

[https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/qj4ka5/covid-19-broke-
the...](https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/qj4ka5/covid-19-broke-the-economy-
what-if-we-dont-fix-it)

